# I was amazed



## srb08 (May 2, 2015)

In 2008, my BIL, parked this truck in the woods behind my barn. At the time, he didn't have a place to work on it and the automatic transmission was starting to slip while on the highway.
Last Saturday, he called and asked if he could come out today and pick it up.
I spent about an hour this morning cutting trees away from it and clearing a path so I could hook up the tractor and drag it out of the woods. I also aired up the tires, two of which were almost flat.
When he showed up, all he had was a new battery.
He put the battery in the truck, turned the key and the engine immediately coughed. On the second try, it started. After idling for a few minutes, he revved it a few times, put it in gear and drove it out of the woods.
After warming up, it ran fine. We drove around the property for about 30 minutes, then he drove the damn thing home.
I was amazed. The truck sat for seven years with 3/4 of a tank of E10 fuel in it, then started almost immediately and after a few minutes of warm up, ran fine.
I realize that if the engine had been carbureted, the outcome would probably have been different.
With all of the horror stories I hear regarding the shelf life of ethanol containing fuel, I wouldn't have believed the truck would run on it.


----------



## Marshy (May 2, 2015)

That's in good shape for its age by NY standards. You'd be surprised what condition gas will burn. I siphoned about 15-20 gallons of gas out of some old farm trucks and put it in my car back in high school. Maybe it was leaded gas but it seemed to burn just fine and I think bit was sitting for 5 years. I was sure I sentenced my car to immediate death by putting that in my tank.


----------



## hopm (May 3, 2015)

I have a 92 Ford F150 that I parked about 9 years ago due to transmission problems. My last low budget attempt to get it going was to have the transmission serviced. It got markedly worse, so I parked it. Now I'm without a ride and it is now worth getting running again. Couldn't believe it started on first attempt...but transmission would not engage. Took it to shop and found the problem with transmission was no..none....zero transmission fluid. 12 quarts of fluid and tran is fine. Never thought to check behind my mechanic who serviced it 9 years back....instead I been without a truck that's been sitting in my backyard (almost scrapped it twice) for 9 years!!!!


----------



## srb08 (May 3, 2015)

It looks a lot better in the picture, than it does in person. The dark color is hiding the rust damage on the rocker panels.
The hood liner is gone. There's about a two bushel mouse nest on the passenger side floor. The paint on the hood, roof and bed cover is toast and the interior smells like crap.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 18, 2015)

It's a Chevy..............


----------



## olyman (May 20, 2015)

srb08 said:


> It looks a lot better in the picture, than it does in person. The dark color is hiding the rust damage on the rocker panels.
> The hood liner is gone. There's about a two bushel mouse nest on the passenger side floor. The paint on the hood, roof and bed cover is toast and the interior smells like crap.


 get two lbs,,of any coffee. put in tin pie pans..set on front seat, winodws closed, hot weather....


----------

